
Phyphox: Physical Phone Experiments - xenonite
https://phyphox.org
======
yjftsjthsd-h
Oh, experiments in the physical world using a phone, not experimenting with
the physical form of phones. Neat, just not what I assumed from the title.

~~~
NegativeLatency
I thought this was related to phone phreaking when I clicked the link. Still
very cool going keep this on my phone for future fun.

------
fsh
Great app! The author gave a very nice talk about it at 36C3:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jI7F5cjouNg](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jI7F5cjouNg)

------
applecrazy
Google has something similar, called Google Science Journal.

~~~
mbanzi
Check out the Arduino Science Kit Physics Lab,
([https://store.arduino.cc/physics-lab](https://store.arduino.cc/physics-lab)
) it was built with Google and works with the Science Journal. It's a nice way
toteach physics to junior high school students

------
zyxzevn
What other useful apps are there for physics and maths?

